# What fish is this???...Yes I'm new :)



## Carlz4389 (Sep 29, 2013)

Hi all, I'm new here... I've never had Cichlids before, usually a very friendly community tropical tank is what I'm used to but thought I'm ready for a new challenge!! So the fish on the left was sold to me as a Keyhole which after doing my research it doesn't look like one so what is it? I have a peacock already in my tank and it looks similar but not quite...So many varieties to get to know ahhh!! Thanks!!!


----------



## bubbles_12003 (Sep 27, 2013)

im no exspert but it looks like a south american cichlid. it does have the keyhole cichlid spot, try looking up juvenile pics you may see pics of yours


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

Not a Keyhole, body markings/head shape are very different, appears to be partly convict, but not any pure species that I can determine from that angle on the fish. A broadside view would be better, but I suspect it is some sort of hybrid anyway. Central American, not South American.


----------



## Carlz4389 (Sep 29, 2013)

Thanks everyone!! Yes it doesn't look like anything specific...here is a more side pic but still not sure...must be a hybrid...dam pet shop haha!!!


----------



## walzon1 (Jun 17, 2013)

Nice looking fish, not like any I have ever seen, could be a con hybrid but not a hybrid I am familiar with. I would be leary about putting it with african cichlids though as most CA cichlids are not good with African cichlids.


----------



## Carlz4389 (Sep 29, 2013)

walzon1 said:


> Nice looking fish, not like any I have ever seen, could be a con hybrid but not a hybrid I am familiar with. I would be leary about putting it with african cichlids though as most CA cichlids are not good with African cichlids.


Thanks for your response!!

I have what I believe to be a few CAs mixed with ACs as a plausible method of raising cichlids from what I've researched (also not having more than one of each specific breed as well) and it is working very well... I only have 8 in 370 liters with lots of rock/hiding places etc....many swim together and play in the flow of the filter and love it....they all take turns in a cyclic motion to ride the wave and then join the back of the line and wait their turn to start it all over again haha...it is pretty cool to watch and they all seem extremely happy.

One questions though, a friend has asked if I can take their 30cm rainbow shark which is obviously a lot bigger than anything currently in my tank and so I wasn't sure how it might go? Seems like it would certainly hold it's own but I don't want it bothering my Julidichromis Dickfieldi who is a ground dweller... Not sure what to do???? Thanks all so much for your time!!!


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

I would pass on the rainbow shark - they tend to be fairly territorial, and while cichlids will generally settle territory disputes with displays or lip-locking, the sharks will chase and bite. Different methods of communication, which is also one of the main reasons new world and african cichlids generally don't do well together. And since it is so much larger than your other fish, it could do some damage.


----------

